# How did KF influence your thoughts on abnormal psyche/mental disorder?



## Cake Farts (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey,  I'm new here, and I want to say that this place was an eye opener for me. It showed me how fucked human mentality could really be and the bizzare,  drastic behaviors of the unmedicated ill. It's people like Mike Holland and Chris that makes me a regular at this site.  Reading your speculations and comments were what I missed most when this site was down.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 20, 2017)

If anything I became more open minded about it since I've seen people rise above it. Most of the userbase here even has some form of mental disorder.

It's not so much the mental disorder as much as the lack of self awareness and social cues.


----------



## The Queen of Trash (Feb 20, 2017)

Not really. A lot of the thoughts I had were just confirmed. 

I just call people "faggots" and "niggers" more often now.


----------



## DuckSucker (Feb 20, 2017)

The Queen of Trash said:


> Not really. A lot of the thoughts I had were just confirmed.



Such as? Is it something that cant be overcome or something, in your eyes? Or is your point more of a general, "Before, I thought niggas was crazy, now though, Im like, niggas be CRAAAAZY" type of sentiment?


----------



## Pikimon (Feb 20, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Hey,  I'm new here, and I want to say that this place was an eye opener for me. It showed me how fucked human mentality could really be and the bizzare,  drastic behaviors of the unmedicated ill. It's people like Mike Holland and Chris that makes me a regular at this site.  Reading your speculations and comments were what I missed most when this site was down.



I'm someone who actually has worked extensively with mental health in governmental settings and after being a member of these forums for a good while I can conclusively say that Internet usage for mentally ill people should be heavily discouraged.


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Feb 20, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> I'm someone who actually has worked extensively with mental health in governmental settings and after being a member of these forums for a good while I can conclusively say that Internet usage for mentally ill people should be heavily discouraged.


To play devil's advocate, if these individuals weren't cocooning themselves in their own fantasy realms on the Internet, do you think they would be getting into trouble in the real world? Or do you think the Internet amplifies and accentuates their mental health problems to such a degree that whatever trouble they'd get in without it, would be worth avoiding that metamorphosis?


----------



## Pikimon (Feb 20, 2017)

AtrocityVoyeur said:


> To play devil's advocate, if these individuals weren't cocooning themselves in their own fantasy realms on the Internet, do you think they would be getting into trouble in the real world? Or do you think the Internet amplifies and accentuates their mental health problems to such a degree that whatever trouble they'd get in without it, would be worth avoiding that metamorphosis?



I think it's an amplifier, the Internet is a great way to avoid situations with people who are different from you, and when like-minded crazy people get together and converse, crazy becomes normal within their context.


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Feb 20, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> I think it's an amplifier, the Internet is a great way to avoid situations with people who are different from you, and when like-minded crazy people get together and converse, crazy becomes normal within their context.


I often wonder what especially autistic individuals would do without the Internet but it's difficult to separate the greater freedom they've experienced in society (lower rate of childhood institutionalization, fewer sheltered workshops, more no-strings-attached disability money) from access to the Internet so we'll never really know.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 20, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> I think it's an amplifier, the Internet is a great way to avoid situations with people who are different from you, and when like-minded crazy people get together and converse, crazy becomes normal within their context.



It also seems in cases like the Pizzagate shit that some nuts end up radicalized by crazy echo chambers on the Internet to the point they go commit some act of insanity irl, when they might have just been isolated kooks otherwise.


----------



## cuddle striker (Feb 20, 2017)

People with mental illness are more likely to be victims of crime than perpetrators. They're often unable to make decisions or understand the consequences of an action.

This isn't my first rodeo with internet weirdness and so it hasn't changed my mind, I've always had the opinion that those who are unable to understand what they're doing shouldn't be given internet access without supervision- whether that's minors or those with mental illness or developmental disabilities. 

A lot of victims putting themselves out there and too many wolves ready to tear them up. I've seen nothing but reinforcement of that opinion from reading here. 

Nutty cows are fun to watch and all, but knowing nobody gives enough of a shit to keep them off the internet is fucked up.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Feb 20, 2017)

Well I used to only drown three babies a night.

Since I started posting on the Farms it's gone up to ten.


----------



## Bombshell (Feb 20, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> I think it's an amplifier, the Internet is a great way to avoid situations with people who are different from you, and when like-minded crazy people get together and converse, crazy becomes normal within their context.



Not to mention that constant re-affirming of your own worst fears is actually able to make mentall illness's manifest in the first place. 

It is entirely possible for a perfectly normal individual to develop anxiety and depression disorder by constantly telling him/herself that something is incredible dangerous and is out to get them, and then of course being re-affirmed by others speeds up the process. Eventually they will start to believe it and act accordingly. 

To be put in a enviroment where you are constantly told you need to always look over your shoulder, everyone is out to get you, everyone are monsters will make you believe it, and because you always have to be on your guard it will make you develop stress symptons which can evolve into anxiety and depression, and that can then trigger other mental illness's that perhaps would never have been an issue if this long chain of events had never happened. 
And then of course the only way to truly deal with these things would be to get out of the enviroment and out of the things that puts these thoughts into your head. 
But as the enternet is always readily available and able to make these people feel good and important, almost like a quick fix, it is easier said than done.


----------



## The Queen of Trash (Feb 20, 2017)

DuckSucker said:


> Such as? Is it something that cant be overcome or something, in your eyes? Or is your point more of a general, "Before, I thought niggas was crazy, now though, Im like, niggas be CRAAAAZY" type of sentiment?



To just elaborate a little further, I see it as something that can be overcome. You have two options when it comes to mental illness/disorders and anything traumatizing that happens to you. 1. You allow yourself to be a perpetual victim and get worse, giving more power to what has been negatively impacting you. 2. Overcome it, become a happier person, and live a somewhat functional life. (I'm not saying that anyone can completely cure themselves, but they can most definitely learn how to effectively cope.)


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 20, 2017)

I've learned that the moral character of a given lolcow is invariably inversely proportionate to how much they virtue signal.

I've learned the correct response to genderspecials is hard science, which makes them cry and gives nary a fuck about their feelings.

I've learned that so far, only two people involved with the Rat King are competent game makers and they're also the ones that are fucking outcasts.

I've learned that Lolcows hate facts, science, the work ethic, irony, shitposting, and fish.

And I've learned that if there's dick pics out there, we _will_ find them. Here on the Farms, we will find _all_ the dicks.


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 20, 2017)

It's not changed my opinion other than giving a little more insight into schizophrenia. I don't think less of autistic people, I think they're fine despite all the odd ones here. and I think pretty much the same of bpd and narcissists, which is very little.


----------



## ES 148 (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm a little more educated on what autism looks like 'in-action', mainly thanks to Chris and other people who brag/feel the need to mention it. Other than that, my _opinion_ hasn't really changed, it's a mental disorder that can be life-ruining to barely-noticeable, [insert decency, morals, etc. etc.].


----------



## Piss Clam (Feb 20, 2017)

For me the biggest mistake we made in the US was the Community Mental Health Care Act of 1963.

It did go far in curbing the horrors of State run mental health care facilities via deinstitutionalization, but I don't see how we are better off as a society as there was little funding over the decades to pick up the slack.

Instead of reading about the horrors of the State we get to see the horrors of the people via social media.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 20, 2017)

Opened my eyes that Hitler was right about everything.


----------



## StraightShooter (Feb 21, 2017)

My conclusion is that there's a heavy correlation between excessive viewing of media and mental illness; likely especially in cases where parents just abandon their kid in a room with a TV for video game console and they receive minimal interaction with the outside world, probably influences them being unable to distinguish between fantasy and reality.

That's likely why so many of these sperglords are obsessed with niche 'fandoms' like MLP, Sonic, Pokemon, etc. Hell even the wannabe Reagan assassin was obsessed with the Taxi Driver movie.


----------



## TiggerNits (Feb 21, 2017)

I still think most mental illness is worse for the observer and care taker than it is the hyper-expensive pets in human form that most 'tards actually are


----------



## DragoonSierra (Feb 21, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> I've learned the correct response to genderspecials is hard science, which makes them cry and gives nary a fuck about their feelings.


Any good examples of this? This sounds amazing


Jaimas said:


> I've learned that so far, only two people involved with the Rat King are competent game makers and they're also the ones that are fucking outcasts.


Chloe and who else?


Jaimas said:


> fish.


Wat?


----------



## StraightShooter (Feb 21, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> I still think most mental illness is worse for the observer and care taker than it is the hyper-expensive pets in human form that most 'tards actually are


If they're actually retarded and have the perpetual IQ of a child, you may be right, since their mind is too young to understand the severity of it.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 21, 2017)

DragoonSierra said:


> Any good examples of this? This sounds amazing



Not a single genderspecial claim to aberrant genders or sexual fluidity is backed by so much as a single word of hard science. *There is not, as of this moment, a single credible, peer-reviewed study proving the existence of any claim to anything they claim.
*
I spent months researching this shit for Vade's article and later conducted additional research as the Farms increasingly covered people who whine about being NonBinary. I have not found a single piece of scientific evidence backing any claims made by these nutjobs. The closest I even came was finding reports cited by the likes of Mark Boyd, which had studies that were fundamentally flawed, not peer reviewed, or my personal favorite, _self peer reviewed_.

There is not a single cow we cover who claims to be a non-standard gender that has given any proof that this is the case. Evidence overwhelmingly thus shows that their bullshit is nothing but bunk and deserves to be mocked as such.

Another good one is to bring up population demographics. Transpeople account for less than 0.003% of the human population. That's going by census figures. As such, they're such a minority that they aren't getting any help without the good graces of cis people. In terms of numbers, they amount to a grain of sand in an olympic swimming pool. Your average person will go their entire lives without running into a single transperson IRL. As such, being hostile towards Cis people is essentially mandating that they stay ostracized.

They can't defend against these other than whine that science is wrong. 

It's the fucking silver bullet. Use it against a Genderspecial and they automatically lose.



DragoonSierra said:


> Chloe and who else?



Rani. _Dead Gods _was actually enjoyable. Recommended if you want a half-hour time-killer.



DragoonSierra said:


> Wat?



Exaggeration for comedic effect, though we do have plenty of examples of the usual suspects blaming everything from mass shootings to presidential elections on Gamergate.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Feb 21, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Opened my eyes that Hitler was right about everything.



You literally always thought that (and were always right.) 

I will admit the Farms has actually made me softer on the mentally ill- often as a reaction against KF, as much as I love it here.


----------



## Conrix (Feb 21, 2017)

The whole Trump Victory salt mine taught me that extreme liberalism is a mental illness.

Though seriously this world in general taught me the "neurodivergent" get away with way too much shit because muh feelings.


----------



## Positron (Feb 21, 2017)

The thing I learned is that you should never make leeway or allowance for them: they are never thankful, and will demand the same privilege as if that were their right.


----------



## Cake Farts (Feb 22, 2017)

Conrix said:


> The whole Trump Victory salt mine taught me that extreme liberalism is a mental illness.
> 
> Though seriously this world in general taught me the "neurodivergent" get away with way too much shit because muh feelings.


Yeah. Looking at the typical modern liberal I say their views are pretty autistic on their own.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Feb 22, 2017)

I learned that mental illness isnt always an excuse for shitty behavior.



Jaimas said:


> Not a single genderspecial claim to aberrant genders or sexual fluidity is backed by so much as a single word of hard science. *There is not, as of this moment, a single credible, peer-reviewed study proving the existence of any claim to anything they claim.
> *
> I spent months researching this shit for Vade's article and later conducted additional research as the Farms increasingly covered people who whine about being NonBinary. I have not found a single piece of scientific evidence backing any claims made by these nutjobs. The closest I even came was finding reports cited by the likes of Mark Boyd, which had studies that were fundamentally flawed, not peer reviewed, or my personal favorite, _self peer reviewed_.
> 
> ...


Are details of that in the Vade article?


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 22, 2017)

DragoonSierra said:


> I learned that mental illness isnt always an excuse for shitty behavior.
> 
> 
> Are details of that in the Vade article?



Yep.


----------



## Hui (Feb 22, 2017)

The Queen of Trash said:


> Not really. A lot of the thoughts I had were just confirmed.
> 
> I just call people "faggots" and "niggers" more often now.


Just now? lol fgt.


----------



## demaster (Feb 22, 2017)

I've learned just how important it is that those with mental illness be diagnosed and given proper treatment as early as possible. I think that the majority of these people could have been functioning individuals with fairly normal lives had they simply gotten the help they needed when it would have made the most difference, instead of being left to descend further down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Conrix (Feb 22, 2017)

demaster said:


> I've learned just how important it is that those with mental illness be diagnosed and given proper treatment as early as possible. I think that the majority of these people could have been functioning individuals with fairly normal lives had they simply gotten the help they needed when it would have made the most difference, instead of being left to descend further down the rabbit hole.


>Actually using logic to moralfag about helping the mentally ill



In all seriousness if that had been done on a larger scale at least 10 years ago, we wouldn't see all of these lunatics tearing the world apart while those in power use it as an excuse to add more restrictions to what normal people can do.


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 22, 2017)

demaster said:


> I've learned just how important it is that those with mental illness be diagnosed and given proper treatment as early as possible. I think that the majority of these people could have been functioning individuals with fairly normal lives had they simply gotten the help they needed when it would have made the most difference, instead of being left to descend further down the rabbit hole.


You dated another Kiwi too, huh?


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 24, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Not a single genderspecial claim to aberrant genders or sexual fluidity is backed by so much as a single word of hard science. *There is not, as of this moment, a single credible, peer-reviewed study proving the existence of any claim to anything they claim.
> *
> I spent months researching this shit for Vade's article and later conducted additional research as the Farms increasingly covered people who whine about being NonBinary. I have not found a single piece of scientific evidence backing any claims made by these nutjobs. The closest I even came was finding reports cited by the likes of Mark Boyd, which had studies that were fundamentally flawed, not peer reviewed, or my personal favorite, _self peer reviewed_.
> 
> ...


I'd really like to see some links if you're up to pming me. This grinds my gears too.
I have some background in psychology. I've yet to see a single study that identifies some psychological basis for needing to identify as genderfluid or requiring "they" pronouns for some reason. 
There are absolutely trends in psychology. Satanic panic is often mentioned, but did/mpd has also been subject to scrutiny over whether it even exists or not. There were a rash of diagnoses years ago, but most of the cases were proven to be false, or suggested by the psychologists themselves. 
 That's one disorder tumblr likes to use a lot too lol.
Moral panic, mass hysteria, false memories are all good reads into how this might happen. I'm not saying any single one applies here.
Psychology is kind of an easy degree to get, not to disparage the profession but they get caught up in trends as much if not more as other professions do. There are still MDs in current year that recommend alternative medicine, it's not that strange that psychologists might be caught up in some current gender hysteria and just go along with it. 
Also lmao "self peer reviewed." For real?


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 24, 2017)

melty said:


> I'd really like to see some links if you're up to pming me. This grinds my gears too.
> I have some background in psychology. I've yet to see a single study that identifies some psychological basis for needing to identify as genderfluid or requiring "they" pronouns for some reason.
> There are absolutely trends in psychology. Satanic panic is often mentioned, but did/mpd has also been subject to scrutiny over whether it even exists or not. There were a rash of diagnoses years ago, but most of the cases were proven to be false, or suggested by the psychologists themselves.
> That's one disorder tumblr likes to use a lot too lol.
> ...



For realz, yo. 

I can't find the PDF in question because the website in question is gone (and I can't be arsed to go looking for it right now), but the long and short is that one of the biggest claims they'll make is that their study's been peer reviewed - then you go and look, and it's peer reviewed by people with no credentials, other students (this is _shockingly_ common), or my personal favorite, themselves.

Go looking at any college with public studies that have Social Justice courses. You can't _spit_ without finding at least a few.


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 24, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> For realz, yo.
> 
> I can't find the PDF in question because the website in question is gone (and I can't be arsed to go looking for it right now), but the long and short is that one of the biggest claims they'll make is that their study's been peer reviewed - then you go and look, and it's peer reviewed by people with no credentials, other students (this is _shockingly_ common), or my personal favorite, themselves.
> 
> Go looking at any college with public studies that have Social Justice courses. You can't _spit_ without finding at least a few.


I'm not surprised. I don't consider myself particularly good at reading studies, but the amount of people who actually read a study in the first place, much less check its credibility, is abbhorently low.
One that comes to mind is http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt...he-media-into-spreading-bad-chocolate-science

No one ever reads this shit, to some extent I don't blame them, it's sort of tl;dr


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 25, 2017)

You guys have given me great examples as to how not to act towards the mentally ill. So thanks...I guess


----------



## UptownRuckus (Feb 27, 2017)

With a site like KF I learned just how drastic and sad radical behavior can be. It also made me want to go to school so I could become a special needs therapist


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Feb 28, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> You literally always thought that (and were always right.)
> 
> I will admit the Farms has actually made me softer on the mentally ill- often as a reaction against KF, as much as I love it here.


You paradoxical bastard. I'm a lefty and somewhat sympathetic to SJW type social causes but reading on this site and has made me more skeptical of how mentally ill people, while marginalized and stigmatized as a group, can still be manipulative and it can even be mostly caused by their mental illness.


----------



## Positron (Mar 1, 2017)

UptownRuckus said:


> With a site like KF I learned just how drastic and sad radical behavior can be. It also made me want to go to school so I could become a special needs therapist


Gawking at bizarre people over the internet is completely different from having to work with them, as part of your duty that you cannot be discharged of no matter how demanding, recalcitrant and obnoxious they are.

Imagine having to work with, say, Maijan Siklic.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 1, 2017)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> You paradoxical bastard. I'm a lefty and somewhat sympathetic to SJW type social causes but reading on this site and has made me more skeptical of how mentally ill people, while marginalized and stigmatized as a group, can still be manipulative and it can even be mostly caused by their mental illness.


I've had something similar - I'm generally pretty left wing, but this site has shown me that it's not all black and white. Someone can be mentally ill, but still be a total asshole. Or you can be in favour of trans rights, but still get pissed off about troons demanding special treatment.

Funnily enough, I was having a chat with a friend who is very left-wing the other day, and I mentioned the troon epidemic, and she started ranting about the fact that she, too, was sick of it. Then she looked very guilty and said, "As a bleeding-heart liberal, I know I shouldn't say that sort of thing..." I pointed out that you don't have to be 100% behind everything your side supports.


----------



## OtterParty (Mar 1, 2017)

it taught me that people with mental illness are fucking hilarious


----------



## Load Bearing Drywall (Mar 7, 2017)

Tragi-Chan said:


> I've had something similar - I'm generally pretty left wing, but this site has shown me that it's not all black and white. Someone can be mentally ill, but still be a total asshole. Or you can be in favour of trans rights, but still get pissed off about troons demanding special treatment.



I'm also pretty left wing, and the Farms turned me into a TERF by showing me actual examples of the bad behavior by mentally ill men that the SJW echo chamber pretends does not exist. That is to say, I'm pro trans people not being discriminated against or w/e but I don't want to share a changing room or bathroom or women's therapy group, where I and other women are at our most vulnerable,  with someone as dangerous or fucking batshit as Phil or Kjel or Richard.


----------



## Shokew (Mar 7, 2017)

It taught me not to take entertainment mediums so damn seriously (or worse, obsess over them like a twat.). Otherwise, I'll be mocked for it. It also taught me once and for all - that politics suck and always have, as well as always will!


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Mar 7, 2017)

My thoughts/opinions haven't changed, they were just confirmed.
This is good. It's a lot cheaper than cable.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 8, 2017)

When I first joined KF, I had recently come out of a really low point in my life mental health-wise. KF has actually helped reinforce my view that mental illness should never be used as an excuse for someone's actions and behavior.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Mar 9, 2017)

I've always had a pretty strict stance on mental health and subsequent actions, and I've got to say that the Farms has reinforced my belief that mental illness is not and should never be an excuse for bad behavior. It's especially galling to see people in general but rat kings in specific use their minority status as a blade to hurt those around them, then try to use that same status as a shield from the consequences.


----------



## Hui (Mar 9, 2017)

Autism never changes.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 9, 2017)

In a way it made me feel better about how I viewed mental illness. 

Mental illness can be many things and effect many different ways from mild to crippling. Till you hit the most dysfunctional mental illness, a lot comes to whom you are as a person.

I think at least in my era and area, mental illness was getting much better understood and we were finding sometimes some actions are influenced or caused by an illness. The mind set kind of swung too far, as we saw it then spread to outside influences.

I'm old enough to remember Columbine shooting well, there was not one spec of blame passed to the shooters, depression, bullying, stress, and video games etc etc. Not one these were some terrible people doing something awful. It has back lashed a bit and people are seemingly becoming less accepting of it thanks to even in main stream cases of awful actions passed off as a mental illness.

I've always thought,  we all have our crosses to bear, some people are non functional and those people tend  to be well, drooling quite literally. Schizos are of avg if not a touch higher IQ on avg, they are fully smart enough to take their meds (if they can get them) With out sperging on side track of care systems in different countries, a large amount of times we see horrid cases, there were options. 

You aren't an idiot or a bad person for having a mental illness, people whom are in this group are probably the largest amount of the mentally ill, it's up to you if you choose to get treatment and manage life. 

Much like other things in our lives, battling mental illness comes from if you are willing too. Some people have illnesses they can have a fully fledged life with no serious down sides others a reduced life,some people need treatment others don't. 


tl;dr
You can be a good mentally ill person or a bad one.


----------



## StraightShooter (Mar 12, 2017)

My perspective is that actual developmental disorders (e.x. austim, mental retardation) are more like "hardware problems" in a computer where the physical components themselves are damaged, and can't just be "fixed".

While psychological issues are more like "software problems" (e.x. a virus-infected computer), and definitely don't just "happen on their own" completely genetically; I think that environment, particularity media exposure plays a lot of a role in influencing them, and unfortunately the internet allows for lolcows who might otherwise be able to get help to just find online "communities" of equally-exceptional individuals who just further enable them and allow their delusions to fester.

This is why you'll rarely find a person "on medications" who's actually mentally sound, since the problem isn't reducible just to involuntary neural processes, but definitely has external influencers as well.


----------



## FataBataRang (Mar 12, 2017)

Before I started lurking on and eventually joining Kiwi Farms, I was a compassionate and thoughtful individual who hugged every mentally ill person I met. Now I'm a card-carrying member of the NSDAP.

In all seriousness, I learned that there are people so strange, it defies explanation. Those lolcows, or the harmless ones anyway, are my favorite aspect of the forum, and their antics provide me with endless amusement. I couldn't legit hate those people if I tried. However, learning about the very worst that humanity has to offer, like child molesters, neglectful parents, and rapists was an unfortunate side effect.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2017)

Previously, if I heard someone complain about how they were bullied in school, I might have tended toward being sympathetic.  Now I tend toward wondering how much of a shithead they were to deserve it.


----------



## A-tistic (Mar 15, 2017)

Before, when someone was acting irrational or lashed out at me for no discernable reason I could go for days trying to understand their minds. Did I miss something? In what way could they be correct?

Today I have accepted the fact that many people are simply broken in some way. This doesn't mean dismiss anyone who don't agree with me as a lolcow (which would be very ironic). I just dont bang my head over it.


----------



## Shit Waifu (Mar 24, 2017)

Well, with certainty, I did realize that there were people out there that made me feel significantly less crazy.

Also, it further reinforced my affirmation that you can surely try to force someone completely unhinged to seek counseling, but they on their own accord being noncommittal or dismissive of it ultimately means they're digging their own grave deeper. That of course would be insinuating that the unstabler lolcows and other tards/snowflakes acknowledge they have a problem in the first place. (slight powerleveling) i know firsthand what it's like dealing with a mentally ill person who won't get help, so at this point I'm desensitized to it. However, the crazier cows just shouldn't expect to be left socially untouched in consequence of their actions. That is the same of anyone regardless of whether you're famous/infamous, discussed on the web, otherwise known, or not.


----------



## kaiwaii (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm even more cautious around them than before because of KF. I forgot how easily they could be set off.


----------



## MrLooks (Mar 29, 2017)

Mental illness can be destroyed by sleeping with 7/10 looking women.


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 13, 2017)

The more I've browsed, I'm honestly shocked at how many members here *are *autistic. At first glance, especially to me, this site seemed like "Lol, let's insult the retards, etc" kind of forum, yet strangely, I think there are more "lolcows" here than anywhere else (okay, maybe I'm not counting Twitter or Tumblr, but you get the point). The forum that specializes *in *making fun of them.

Not that I really give any sort of shit about this, just saying it's interesting. Mildly.


----------



## BurningPewter (May 13, 2017)

Laughs_Under_Lucricities said:


> The more I've browsed, I'm honestly shocked at how many members here *are*



I think that's what makes lolcows have such a grip on a lot of us (I know it does for me). That "there but for the grace of God go I" thing.  As someone very Asperger myself but with a wish to make friends, date people, live life, spend time with family etc. But always struggling with that, nerdy isolated urge.


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 13, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> I think that's what makes lolcows have such a grip on a lot of us (I know it does for me). That "there but for the grace of God go I" thing.  As someone very Asperger myself but with a wish to make friends, date people, live life, spend time with family etc. But always struggling with that, nerdy isolated urge.



I feel you, even though I'm not autistic. I suppose this is the best place to find like-minded people of all types.

Though I gotta add, there's a stigma that "nerd" automatically means "autist", to which I must disagree.


----------



## Picklepower (May 13, 2017)

I'm more fine with the concept of Eugenics now.


----------



## Coconut Gun (May 13, 2017)

You can't talk someone out of mental illness. If they think that there's a boogeyman hiding behind the couch, and then you show them that there's nothing behind the couch, they'll say he moved behind the curtains when you weren't looking.


----------



## More Spicey Than Coolwhip (May 13, 2017)

I think, above all, Kiwi farms has taught me how dangerous it is to never be told 'no"; to be surrounded by armies of ass-patters and enablers to feed into whatever delusions you might have so that you eventually lose any sense of real perspective you might have.


----------



## Picklepower (May 14, 2017)

I think most people with mental disorders should take their own lives because they most likely wont get better. That one cow that did made the right descision. I think for extreme cases that is the only cure.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 4, 2017)

Picklepower said:


> I think most people with mental disorders should take their own lives because they most likely wont get better. That one cow that did made the right descision. I think for extreme cases that is the only cure.


NOT nice.


----------



## Miss Hortensia (Aug 4, 2017)

Picklepower said:


> I think most people with mental disorders should take their own lives because they most likely wont get better.



So, would you kill yourself after getting diagnosed with a mental illness? Winning the genetic lottery may raise your resilience towards certain afflictions, but it won't make you immune.

Edit: Yeah, "resilience" is better, thanks, Y2K Baby.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 4, 2017)

Miss Hortensia said:


> resistibility towards certain afflictions


I think the word you're looking for is "resilience"


----------



## Cake Farts (Aug 4, 2017)

Picklepower said:


> I'm more fine with the concept of Eugenics now.


After reading the featured thread about the Schnofields, I don't think Eugenics in moderation is a bad thing anymore.


----------



## Buster (Aug 4, 2017)

More than anything, it's made me appreciate the people who don't let their disorders define them or even just dictate their behavior.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Aug 4, 2017)

I learned that whenever I see someone dressing or acting all loony, instead of totally ignoring them I should watch closely and try to see if I can obtain their social media info just in case I just discovered the next thread.


----------



## Slumber Crasher (Aug 4, 2017)

It really broadened my perspective on the mentally ill and made me realize that dismissing or having no tolerance for shitty behavior doesn't make you a bad person.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 4, 2017)

I learned it's airborne, so keep them away from society as much as possible.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 5, 2017)

Picklepower said:


> I think most people with mental disorders should take their own lives because they most likely wont get better. That one cow that did made the right descision. I think for extreme cases that is the only cure.


Shit, you know some people in my immediate family, don't you?


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Aug 5, 2017)

Slumber Crasher said:


> dismissing or having no tolerance for shitty behavior doesn't make you a bad person.


That's what puts this forum head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 5, 2017)

No one is above criticism


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 6, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> No one is above criticism


Now here's a really unpopular opinion on the Farms but I think it deserves saying. Mental illness does effectively take away your autonomy. Does that really excuse shit? No. But I also don't think it's really ever much of their fault or ever makes them a bad person.  Now here's the real problem with saying this; on an interpersonal and personal (sjw using mental illness as a rationalization for being a shit) level, it's a worthless and sometimes harmful sentiment to have despite being, well, true. 

Though SJW's may use it to justify shit in some stupid quasi-authoritarian "le selfaware" view of their behaviour, that's something still rooted in their mental hangups and is ultimately, I think, something to be somewhat sympathetic of. And it's really something that couldn't have been prevented with the huge amount of public knowledge we've gained about mental health in the past 40 years.

 People seem to have this bizarre misconception in that that literally every mental illness besides schizophrenia is viewed somewhat dismissively- I'd say it's to the point that someone who has a high-paying job and mild schizophrenia is viewed to being suffering more/in less control of their life than someone with severe depression.
 A person with depression who makes excuses to explain why not to eat or get out of bed or do whatever or explain why they think everyone hates them is no less fucking nuts than a person who makes excuses about why they think the president is a squirrel. The depressed person is not genuinely a lazy person and if they kill themselves, it's not selfish- that's one of the most disgustingly virtue-signal-y statements I've ever heard. If anything could excuse shitty behaviour, it's your brain being consistently and thoroughly fucked. And neither their lives falling apart or some random criticizing them on the Internet is going to break through that.

The people who don't turn into complete cunts due to their mental illness are either well-treated, a lot less severe, or, well, lucky. It takes one bad incident to send someone into a spiral.  "Willpower" becomes a lot less concrete once you realize there's a magical chemical connected to it though that's ultimately an uncomfortable and near hollow truth you should never fully come to terms with. 

TL;DR: So what are you supposed to get from this? Don't criticize mentally ill people for their behaviour? No, well, because on some level, it's just. Though in some way, you should realize it's a vain sentiment to express and it can, at most, encourage them to see a doctor.And I think there should be some level of sympathy maintained for someone with mental illness at all times because it essentially takes root within their personalities and regularly eats away at their ambition, cognition, and lives.

Something you should really get from this is to not chastise a mentally ill person for paragraphs on end or even take cows' personal lives at all seriously while on the Farms because that's just fucking stupid. This is supposed to be a funny website.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 6, 2017)

I probably shouldn't have made that textwall.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 6, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> I probably shouldn't have made that textwall.



Maybe not but it's certainly true about some people, like Terry Davis, who is hard to view as just being a lolcow, since he's obviously just flat out fucking out of his mind, and sadly has one of the few "beautiful minds" of anyone on the forum.  If we had better mental health care in this country, someone like him would actually have a chance of being productive.

Many of our cows, though, are mentally ill on some level or another, but they're also just assholes.  It's not a get out of being a complete dick free card.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 6, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Many of our cows, though, are mentally ill on some level or another, but they're also just assholes.  It's not a get out of being a complete dick free card.


I think they are in terms of accountability but not in terms of social repercussions if that makes much sense. They're ultimately victims of a system too- a mixture of both information and ignorance created them. I hope that 99% of lolcows see some help while the other 1% go to jail.


----------

